# Clapton Jig Rig



## skola (15/4/16)

Happy Friday ecigssa!!

Trolling the net I came across this nifty little tool. Reading a review on ecr Reddit it seems to work quite flawlessly.. Would any vendors consider bringing this in?

https://www.vaped3d.com/collections/frontpage/products/clapton-jig-rig-v2-pre-order


----------



## Stosta (15/4/16)

Almost looks like half of that was 3D printed.


----------



## skola (15/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Almost looks like half of that was 3D printed.


It is a 3d printed tool. I think these guys make 3d printed stuff.


----------



## Stosta (15/4/16)

skola said:


> It is a 3d printed tool. I think these guys make 3d printed stuff.


My bad, hate it when people are too lazy to go to a link  ! Looks pretty cool though, I reckon I wouldn't blow that sort of money (Assuming its Dollars) on a 3D printed item though.


----------



## zadiac (15/4/16)

From the videos I just saw, it doesn't seem to work very well. Quite a few of them got knots in the clapton and had to start over......lol


----------



## skola (15/4/16)

Stosta said:


> My bad, hate it when people are too lazy to go to a link  ! Looks pretty cool though, I reckon I wouldn't blow that sort of money (Assuming its Dollars) on a 3D printed item though.


It's not that badly priced i think.. around R400 bucks for a tool. Those vap


zadiac said:


> From the videos I just saw, it doesn't seem to work very well. Quite a few of them got knots in the clapton and had to start over......lol


I suppose alot depends on the person using it aswell.


----------



## Attie (15/4/16)

To be honest, its not worth the money. I imported one of these last week and the next day they release another version with the new clamp that locks. The wire starts grinding away the plastic, on the clamp and also at the bottom of the jig where the wire feeds through. At the top it has a brass tip but not on the bottom. I would wait until they sort out all the issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## skola (15/4/16)

Attie said:


> To be honest, its not worth the money. I imported one of these last week and the next day they release another version with the new clamp that locks. The wire starts grinding away the plastic, on the clamp and also at the bottom of the jig where the wire feeds through. At the top it has a brass tip but not on the bottom. I would wait until they sort out all the issues.
> 
> View attachment 51410


Thanks @Attie. It's good to get feedback from a local that's tried it out. Shoo the wire has eaten away at that after only a weeks use?


----------



## Attie (15/4/16)

skola said:


> Thanks @Attie. It's good to get feedback from a local that's tried it out. Shoo the wire has eaten away at that after only a weeks use?



Not even a week, just a couple of times after using it. Don't get me wrong when it works it works great. Its just the problem with the plastic getting damaged. As far as I know there have been 3 versions so far.

V1 - comes with the jig and clamp, but no brass piece at the top and just a normal clamp

V2 - the one I have, has the brass piece at the top and then it comes with those 4 blue 3D printed things that you attach at the front of the clamp.
The other problem with this one is as soos as you start running the drill the clamps start overlapping.

V3- the one they currently sell, has an upgraded clamp that locks and keeps the clamps together, but still its 3D printed.

So its getting better, my main issue is still there is no brass piece at the bottom where the wire feeds through and the clamp will still get damaged. I gave my jig to a mate who does cnc machining, he is going to make me one out of ss. Will let you know one I have it and how it goes.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

